# Swift Escape 686 availability...?



## gb93616 (Oct 16, 2009)

Evening all..

We started the search for a MH this weekend (even though our car isn't actually sold yet )
We had a look at a bessacarr e795 over the weekend. It was 7 years old and, if I'm honest I was a little disappointed about how old it looked..
We've been wondering if we should bite the bullet, stretch the budget and maybe go for a new Swift Escape 686.
I've looked about and I see some dealers have them "in stock" on websites... I know our nearest dealer Cranhams have one as I've looked at it. Are there many new swift escape 686 MH's in stock at dealers? If not and we actually need to order one is there a waiting list?
I realise I could actually call a dealer, but someone will know, I feel sure..

Thanks again
Graham


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We visited our dealer on route to see another van which we had almost decided was 'the one', had seen the 686 at the NEC and really liked it but it was towards the top end of our budget.
They were happy to sell the vehicle they had in stock, some dealers are others aren't, so you willneed to phone and see, only thing is if you seem too keen you might not get so good a deal. 
We have had it for 4 months and have done over 4000 miles so far very happy with it.
Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Escape*

Hi

If you take a peek at the Swift website, there is a van locator....

See here

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/find-a-demonstrator

Russell


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Might be a bit late to bid on this as it finishes in a couple of hours from now but have you seen this? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/swift-escape-...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes?hash=item3a58da06b5

If it doesnt sell I would contact them after.

BTW I have NO connection with the seller.


----------



## gb93616 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, I 'd seen that one. It's probably a few weeks too early for me..


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

gb93616 said:


> Evening all..
> 
> We started the search for a MH this weekend (even though our car isn't actually sold yet )
> We had a look at a bessacarr e795 over the weekend. It was 7 years old and, if I'm honest I was a little disappointed about how old it looked..
> ...


Hi Graham,

686 in stock available for immediate delivery

>>Swift Escape 686 here<<<

Peter


----------

